# Mesa, AZ Game



## adamgibbons (Jul 22, 2009)

I found some house rules a user on this forum created for playing a game with a single player and I am interested in play testing the rules this user created.  I am going to DM for the game, just looking for someone who might be interested in playing a OP character.  Here is the link for the rules if you want to look it over:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/259673-legend-rules-solo-play.html


----------

